# Smallest and Largest!



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

I found this model online and thought this will make a great topic for our general discussion. 










Have a look at the video. The idea's brilliant! Lets make this a great thread. 

Try to find the smallest, largest, longest or even the weiredest trains you can find.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've seen that before ... that guy is amazing, but a bit insane, in my opinion!

We did have an Ugliest Train thread here a while back.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That thing is HUGE.....check this one out. (I particularly like the size comparision to the tip of a ballpoint pen.)

Z scale model of an N scale layout - 1:160 * 1:220 = 1:35200 scale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKXYdzH0DKA

The whole thing is supposedly 0.2" wide.

Oops....I guess it's the same layout? The pic makes it look bigger (the same as the width of a finger) - my fingers are at least 0.5" thick


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Ugliest train...where is that thread??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoRail,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3477

Thread kind of got into a sidebar discussion on armored trains (Hilter's, etc.).

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Vish (Sep 3, 2010)

*Reptile train*

Here's one of the weirdest looking trains out there..

Do you think anyone made a scale model of this? if they haven't, they should. I'm pretty sure it'll be a great hit if they make a limited series of this.


----------

